# Sick Pics of R32 GT-R



## GSlider (Nov 18, 2007)

Anyone have any really good pics of R32's? I'm in the process of looking for one and wanted to get some ideas for exterior mods.

THanks!:wavey:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

GSlider said:


> Anyone have any really good pics of R32's? I'm in the process of looking for one and wanted to get some ideas for exterior mods.
> 
> THanks!:wavey:


You can register an R32 in the US, or do you live else where??You looking for a GTR or GT-S??

Here you go, one of my fav. R32 pics


----------



## GSlider (Nov 18, 2007)

...........................


----------



## GSlider (Nov 18, 2007)

There are already some here in the US that are legal. Def want a GTR-R. Nice car BTW. I'm all about clean yet functional.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

GSlider said:


> There are already some here in the US that are legal. Def want a GTR-R. Nice car BTW. I'm all about clean yet functional.


There are maybe some that are legal, but I thought it was and still is impossible to import and register cars from japan in the US. Or did the laws chang for older cars? R34 is nadda!


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Here's a couple of mine! :thumbsup:








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

gtrlux said:


> There are maybe some that are legal, but I thought it was and still is impossible to import and register cars from japan in the US. Or did the laws chang for older cars? R34 is nadda!



like most things in life, its down to who you know.


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Have a search in the gallery, you'll find alot more pics rather than waiting for people to post up.

Baz


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Rain said:


> like most things in life, its down to who you know.


I thought it was a law issue, rather then a trick.:chuckle:


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

:chuckle: it is, but that hasnt stopped lots of people doing it, just like the Law in Canada says you cant have cars newer than 15 years old, but somehow registered GTR33 and 34s have been seen, I thought about finding out how, but id rather wait and bring in my cars when i know i can drive them with minimal risk of those laws coming back to bite me in the ass


----------



## JP_Tuner (May 6, 2004)

Here's a couple of mine and a friends.


----------



## indio84 (Aug 12, 2006)

gtrlux said:


> You can register an R32 in the US, or do you live else where??You looking for a GTR or GT-S??
> 
> Here you go, one of my fav. R32 pics


Holy crap that's a nice picture of the r32 damn

have anymore picture of this car?


----------



## felixy69 (Jan 4, 2006)

here's mine from the out side
Jun CF lip,
D-Max cF hood
Custom CF N1 ducts
Custom CF N1 side skirts
First Molding rear defuser
Sard Spec M Fuji 1700mm cf spoiler
LED tails.
hope this helps


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

some really nice pics there


----------



## cyberspyder (Mar 28, 2007)

Whoa, that's a Canadian car!


----------



## HenrikssonFord (Jan 28, 2008)

indio84 said:


> Holy crap that's a nice picture of the r32 damn
> 
> have anymore picture of this car?



Here's a couple of that (my) car


----------



## Cid_Casterwick (Apr 16, 2007)

Every time i see that car HF, I say **** it! Im painting my car black! lol


----------



## HenrikssonFord (Jan 28, 2008)

Cid_Casterwick said:


> Every time i see that car HF, I say **** it! Im painting my car black! lol


Well, prepare for some seriouse struggle with scratches and such, It's point hopeless :-/


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

That white one is amazing :thumbsup:

here´s mine

Just some greddy/trust aero parts and carbon rear wing.


----------



## HenrikssonFord (Jan 28, 2008)

juhiss said:


> That white one is amazing :thumbsup:
> 
> here´s mine
> 
> Just some greddy/trust aero parts and carbon rear wing.


That thing is beautiful! Would you mind sharing the paintcode? /Cheers


----------



## D2 TEX (Oct 24, 2006)

That looks stunning :thumbsup:

I want your wheels!


----------



## Cid_Casterwick (Apr 16, 2007)

juhiss said:


> That white one is amazing :thumbsup:
> 
> here´s mine
> 
> Just some greddy/trust aero parts and carbon rear wing.


MY GOD MAN! Slick car! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cid_Casterwick (Apr 16, 2007)

Heres mine, be gentile its a restoration project lol. Not as cool as some but ill contribute from the US side


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Some stunning R32s on here!!!! I would be hard pushed to choose between any of them!! :runaway: 

I think the best one I`ve seen in "real life" has to be Gary from Japsalons stunning example :clap:


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

HenrikssonFord said:


> That thing is beautiful! Would you mind sharing the paintcode? /Cheers


just usually KH2.

D2 TEX: Want to buy them  need some 10x18 meisters for cahnge tho


----------



## D2 TEX (Oct 24, 2006)

PM me with a price and some more pics mate. Very interested if you're serious


----------



## GSlider (Nov 18, 2007)

Awesome pics guy! Keep em' coming. There are several R32, R33, and R34's in the US that ARE legal. I know of 3 R33 GTR's, 1 R33 GTS-T, and an R34 GTS-T not to far from me that ARE legal and daily driven/tracked. If I can afford it, I might do the R33, but for now I'm keeping it simple and searching out an R32 GT-R.


----------



## GSlider (Nov 18, 2007)

Cid_Casterwick said:


> Heres mine, be gentile its a restoration project lol. Not as cool as some but ill contribute from the US side


Its all good! At least it has an RB26! Get that bad boy going and get it painted.


----------



## HenrikssonFord (Jan 28, 2008)

juhiss said:


> just usually KH2.
> 
> D2 TEX: Want to buy them  need some 10x18 meisters for cahnge tho




Thank you, amazing finnish!


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

@juhiss 

Could you tell me where you got your bodyparts from ?

Regards


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Here is some old photos of my car... thinking about making some change... just not sure what yet.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Nocturnal said:


> Here is some old photos of my car... thinking about making some change... just not sure what yet.


Lovely as always Jerrick. Just sending you those BHP photos now.


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

BenGTR said:


> @juhiss
> 
> Could you tell me where you got your bodyparts from ?
> 
> Regards


Those greddy/trust parts came from Futurez - Auton viritysosat ja erikoisvarusteet ammattitaidolla and carbon N1 vents to Newera. Carbon front grill i bought one Swedish guy...


----------



## stonehac (Sep 3, 2008)

Not mine but i rode in it >





































Here is a link to the build-up. There is alittle drama in the thread but worth the read if you a GTR nut. 
http://www.zeroyon.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=12303


----------

